# eircom email



## rcos99 (4 Oct 2004)

The amount of spam to my eircom email account is unbelievable.probably 80 messages a day. is there any way one can stop this.

thanks
rcos99


----------



## tj (4 Oct 2004)

*re*

only really to have an account with a junk mail filter for registering on websites(i know eircom doesn't have this facility)  and to set up a new eircom or another for a personal account.
i've this and the only unwanted emails i get to my eircom are attached with virus (.zips,.exe,.gifs.etc)I assume they come from friends address books who have my personal email,  all the other crap goes to my hotmail with the filter set on high so i only ever check with when i need something or newsletters etc


----------



## okidoki987 (4 Oct 2004)

*Re: re*

I have the same problem but I only get around 50 a day!
I check my home mail box through www.mail2web.com
at work just in case there's anything there I shouldn't open, the virus checker in work will pick it up quicker.


----------



## Enaja (4 Oct 2004)

*Re: re*

You can setup a filter in eircom and the offending e-mails will go into trash. Just empty the trash and remove the spam! I don't seem to get that many now and have been doing this and it is working ok.


----------



## mickeyg (4 Oct 2004)

*Eircom*

How do you set up the filter to which you refer??

m


----------



## Enaja (4 Oct 2004)

*Re: Eircom*

At work at the mo and am blocked from checking eircom mail but log into your e-mail a/c as normal and on the toolbar on the left there should be something on setting up a filter and a message rule. You can pick a specific word or e-mail address and it will block everything from that address. You can setup as many as you like. Just be careful what you pick so it won't block e-mails you actually want.

Sorry I can't be of more help. Have a fiddle round and see how you go!


----------



## Heidiheidihigh (4 Oct 2004)

*Re: Eircom*

In my experience the spam filtering system just doesn't work. You have to enter the address of the sender or their domain. Spammers send from many addresses and domains and you just can't cover all of them and in doing so you might eliminate a genuine mail also.

Why not setup another account - from eircom it's easy. Just go to autoreg.eircom.net/newemail/ and enter your existing one and password to get another.

Once you've got another never post it on message boards, websites or give it to other businesses - they sell addresses on to companies who in turn sell them on to spammers.

To check your old email account safely why not use webmail.eircom.net (for eircom accounts) This way you can look at the mail before downloading all the rubbish and delete mail from unwanted sources with possible viruses.


----------



## car (4 Oct 2004)

*spam rules*

theres a list of common filter words [broken link removed], spend a few minutes and set up your rules based on those words.
create a rule that will forward these to a spam folder, review the folder regularly to make sure you didnt get a false positive ie, your rule caught something that wasnt spam.  revise your rules after about a month or so.


----------



## okidoki987 (4 Oct 2004)

*This is strange*

I use www.mail2web.com to check my home eircom.net e-mails at work. When I finished deleting the daily spam today, I had zero e-mails but when I went into it using 
autoreg.eircom.net/newemail/
there are 155 e-mails including 138 new ones?
Any ideas?


----------

